# 1 Parallelport 2 Adresse



## ByeBye 46085 (21. März 2004)

hallo, hab da ein kleines Problem.
Will mir gerade eine Digital Inputkarte bauen. Das wäre kein Porblem da ich ein super Tutorial gefunden habe, aber mein Computer ist da anders als er laut Tutorial sein sollte. 

Im Tutorial wird schön erklärt wie ich zu der Adresse des Parallel Portes gelange, aber leider sieht das bei mir anders aus. (siehe Bild)

WarumWelche Adresse muss ich nehmen? Leider geht es mit keiner :-(

Danke für eure Hilfe.

g chief


----------

